# I Swore I Wouldn't do This



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

After all the money I dropped on my Remi 700 Police, I swore I would leave the new AR15 stock.

I have already broken that promise to myself.

Hit the gun show today and got a rail and foregrip. I don't want quadrails, I like the look of the handguard. But I wanted a foregrip for some reason.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

you said you would not do it and you went and dood it..I'mmmm/Tellin!!!!!!
.
.
Looks neat though:smt023


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a good lookin piece of hardware ya got there! The grip looks good.


----------



## Two 10's (May 13, 2009)

Lookin good.


----------

